# post lows with designer fabric interior



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

yeah yeah i know its played out!! 
just wondering if anyone has pics of lowriders with designer guts?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hate designer interiors so much i dont have words for it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 5 2009, 10:51 PM~13798012
> *i hate designer interiors so much i dont have words for it.
> *


you likded it.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I wouldn't say played out as much as disgusting.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i have gucci in my caddy


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## DjBlak805 (May 13, 2009)

that leafing on the fleetwood is bad ass!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@May 7 2009, 10:36 PM~13821175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There's a beetle at the bank I work at that has this pattern on everything but the wheel wells. I think it's ugly as shit cuz the red background for the Louis stuff is a different red than the wheel wells lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

when done with taste you get good results.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

No its one thing if it was authenic Designer fabric.......... But its not :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2010, 08:23 AM~16212551
> *No its one thing if it was authenic Designer fabric.......... But its not :uh:
> *


dont hate nugga. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 03:44 PM~16214986
> *dont hate nugga.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


not hating.... I used to like it, then everybody used it. 


I heard rumors about the designer fabrics were fake, so I called LV and they said that under no circumstances will any fabric be authenic and be sold to the public. The lady also told me that their are lawsuits going on as we speak hno: 
So after finding out that I have no urge anymore to put imatation designer material on my ride. About the worse I'll do is use pleather instead of real leather :uh:


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 09:49 AM~16211660
> *when done with taste you get good results.
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 8 2010, 07:31 AM~16223791
> *not hating.... I used to like it, then everybody used it.
> I heard rumors about the designer fabrics were fake, so I called LV and they said that under no circumstances will any fabric be authenic and be sold to the public. The lady also told me that their are lawsuits going on as we speak hno:
> So after finding out that I have no urge anymore to put imatation designer material on my ride. About the worse I'll do is use pleather instead of real leather :uh:
> *


lol this fool didnt know it was fake. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2010, 07:23 AM~16212551
> *No its one thing if it was authenic Designer fabric.......... But its not :uh:
> *


 :yessad: i agree, it like having fake gold around ur neck and thinking ur the shit knowing u got it at the flee market.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 19 2010, 12:39 PM~16339057
> *:yessad: i agree, it like having fake gold around ur neck and thinking ur the shit knowing u got it at the flee market.
> *


or gold plate on your car or chinas... :|


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 02:38 PM~16289652
> *lol this fool didnt know it was fake. LOL :biggrin:
> *


not when they 1st started using it back in '95, shit I was into mini trucks :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 01:15 PM~16352279
> *or gold plate on your car or chinas... :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

anybody got pics of burberry interior


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 25 2010, 12:46 AM~16401266
> *:uh:
> *


I was being sarcastic *****. Im on your side. :biggrin:


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

Can We Stick To Topic :twak:


----------

